# Cages



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 29, 2010)

What do you use to clean your cages?
And where do you get it?

I use scalding hot water (I get burns so much from this lol) then after a good rinse I use Odoban, then let it sit a few minutes then scrub it, rinse it and then use a 50/50 Peroxide/Vinegar mix. Then Rinse it off again lol.

(you don't to tell me HOW you clean your cages, but it would be nice lol, I mostly and just curious about what you use and where ya get it)


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 30, 2010)

Usually I just mix some hand soap or household cleaner in water and scrub them down and hose off. But for a real good clean, I use bleach and water.


----------



## sychak (May 30, 2010)

I've been using bleach and water. 
But, I just ordered some vanodine so I'll be using that when it arrives.


----------



## butsy (May 30, 2010)

i use clorox wipes to clean the big stuff (it works wondersss) then take a cloth full of water to rinse it out


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 30, 2010)

We use Vanodine to clean ourcages. We have a high pressure hose that we try touseat least twice a weekto rinse downall ofthe cages and flush trays. And at least once every two weeks, we will use a vanodine solutionto disinfect everything.

Vanodine is biocide which inactivates ALL types of organisms, viruses, bacteria, and fungi. It is used to help prevent the spred diseases in the air, in water, and physical environment including directly on animals. 

You can order vanadine online.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 30, 2010)

Wow thanks guys

Yeah I think I may look into that.
Here is for Odoban. I use it on everything lol
*A Deodorizer*â¦ eliminates unpleasant odors on washable surfaces such as upholstery, carpets, bedding, showers, walls and floors while leaving a fresh scent.
*A Sanitizer*â¦ kills 99.99% of germs such as â _Streptococcus pyogenes_ (Strep), _Escherichia coli _0157:H7 _(E.coli)_(pathogenic strain), _Listeria monocytogenes, Staphylococcus aureus _(Staph) and _Klebsiella pneumoniae_ on hard, nonporous, nonfood contact surfaces in 60 seconds.
*A Disinfectant*â¦ fungicidal against germs â¡such as _Trichophyton mentagrophyte_ (the athlete's foot fungus), when used on surfaces in areas such as locker rooms, dressing rooms, shower and bath areas and exercise facilities.
*A Mildewstat*â¦ effectively controls and inhibits the growth of mold and mildew.
*A Virucide**â¦ kills *HIV-1 (AIDS Virus), Influenza A/Hong Kong and Herpes Simplex type 2 in 60 seconds


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 30, 2010)

I use bleach and water....but Vanodine sounds amazing...I might just have to get some.  

So you can put it in their water, too? Interesting. How much does it cost? 

Emily


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 30, 2010)

Vanodine is about $24.00 for an 8oz bottle.

We, and quite a few fellowbreeders, swear by it's effectiveness. I know it's also extremely popular in Europe as well. The best thing about it, is that it's totally safe for rabbits. You could spray it directly on them or even in their water and it wouldn't harm them(not that you'd actually want to do that, but that's just to show how safe it is)


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 30, 2010)

*Inle_Rabbitry wrote: *


> Vanodine is about $24.00 for an 8oz bottle.


WOW :shock:

I think I'll stick with Odoban. 10.00 a gallon, that can be diluted down to 32 gallons works for me lol. (I have ALOT to clean)


----------



## la~la~land (May 31, 2010)

I use a mixture of vinagar, a little bit of water, and lemon juice. It gets rid of odor really well and the lemon juice helps cancel out the vinagar smell and repels flies. :big wink:


----------



## sychak (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> *Inle_Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Vanodine is about $24.00 for an 8oz bottle.
> ...


BUT, vanodine is diluted like crazy for most uses also! So, the cost isn't that bad overall.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

Good Ideal's People!!


----------



## Lishka (Jun 1, 2010)

Where do you get the Odoban?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 1, 2010)

I can Odoban from Sam's Club, Costco, Walmart, some Lowe's and Ace Hardware's have it too.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Great topic and GREAT ideas! I have the coroplast for the bottems. I've changed the whole bottems twice since I've had them (5 weeks) and I clean with vinegar and water every 3 days or so and wash mats once a week (more if needed). 
And once a week I do the bleach and water to disinfect.

I'll have to look into the vanodine if it's safer for bunnies.


----------

